# 2015 Houston Fishing Show!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had a blast last year and looking forward to next week. We'll (TX Boys Outdoors) be there again with some brand new performance apparel, promo items and all sorts of new products from sponsors as well. We will have numerous guides, tournament pros, a few special guests and some pretty cool gear to giveaway several times a day all week, so be sure to drop by. Who else gonna be there? Someone hide the ChickenBoy doll from Bobby.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I will be there at least once at some point!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I will be there Wednesday


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope to if I'm off.may even see my 2 friends Zietgast n Smack
Oh yea keep me away from that hnh booth 7 of em is enough.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> I hope to if I'm off.may even see my 2 friends Zietgast n Smack
> Oh yea keep me away from that hnh booth 7 of em is enough.


I thought Zeitgeist was banned from being within 1000 ft of that place?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

royboy42 said:


> I thought Zeitgeist was banned from being within 1000 ft of that place?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be there 

Much better fishing show than any around. If you haven't been you're missing out. 




---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Hybrids might show up again if you guys are too close.










---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

I will be there. Look forward to meeting some of you in person.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

surf_ox said:


> Hybrids might show up again if you guys are too close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny pic, hadnt seen that one I don't think....I think that's one of my boys lol. Joe's booth was right across from us and he had us cracking up all week.


----------



## SETXJR (May 12, 2014)

Can I wear my fishing shirt and Sims waders or is that like wearing your golf cleats to the SHO?


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

We will be there with new products & gear.
Stop by and give us a shout.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Cowboy boots and underwear, if you want?



SETXJR said:


> Can I wear my fishing shirt and Sims waders or is that like wearing your golf cleats to the SHO?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

RedXCross said:


> Cowboy boots and underwear, if you want?


If you show up in nothing but cowboy boots and underwear head over to the Sarge booth and ask for Keith (big guy) he'll take care of ya! Tell him Roy sent you. Lol
Gonna be a fun show, I know that several of our sponsors will be there with some great show specials including Down South Lures, Laguna Rods, Lew's, Tidal Surge, and more! We will be doing giveaways and prizes will include some new, top notch SaltLife Optics glasses and FINS Braid also. Here's some new TX Boys shirts we'll have for the ladies too!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's our new ladies shirts created by professional artist Kevin Putman. I think it's cool how he used fish hooks to create the heart. We'll have 3 new designs in the long sleeve performance shirts as well...all made in the USA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptBryan (Jan 1, 2010)

I will be at the fishing show on Wednesday at Texas Boy's Outdoors booth. Looking forward to a great time and meeting everyone!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

CaptBryan said:


> I will be at the fishing show on Wednesday at Texas Boy's Outdoors booth. Looking forward to a great time and meeting everyone!


You still gonna give the seminar on how to catch trophy gaftop?

Here's the new TX Boys T's designed by Kevin Putman. I think these turned out pretty cool, what you guys think? We'll have these at show in all sizes, as well as in the long sleeve performance design as well. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

blew off work yesterday at 2, picked up my son from school and made it to GRB by four.guy at parking place laughed. was about the tenth person friday down there looking for it. guess next time i'll look at the dates.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Spelling Police Alert!!!!!!!!!*

Ummmmm....

Say it out loud with the lisp, lol.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

You boys have fun! I'll be stuck at the JW Marriott in SA for a stinking meeting Tomorrow through Friday. I hate not going this year but it's what it is!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

darthwader2000 said:


> blew off work yesterday at 2, picked up my son from school and made it to GRB by four.guy at parking place laughed. was about the tenth person friday down there looking for it. guess next time i'll look at the dates.


 That sucks, but I've been there before too! As a kid a buddies dad took him and I to the George R Brown for the big baseball card show. We were pumped, both collected all types of cards...got there to find it was a wedding dress convention, we were a week late lol...pretty bummed!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

colbyntx said:


> You boys have fun! I'll be stuck at the JW Marriott in SA for a stinking meeting Tomorrow through Friday. I hate not going this year but it's what it is!


 We'll miss ya Colby!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Colby I will try to BS enough for you but it may take RB and several more of us to pick up the slack. Maybe Mrs Mac will let Mac come to the show with out a chaperone. 

Roy- 
I was getting really worried with the "I like Texas Boys" shirts 

before you finally got around to saying they were girls shirts. 

You should give Capt Trish one. Wish she could have gone with Mike and you all fishing to show you how to work plastics. I have seen her embarrass a lot of the big boys (inc Mike) out there with her paddle tails vs corky or top water. 
Not many women that can go out guide/fish all day then go home and cook a 4 star meal for a group.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

JimD said:


> Colby I will try to BS enough for you but it may take several of us to pick up the slack. Maybe Mrs Mac will let him come to the show with out a chaperone.
> 
> Roy-
> I was getting really worried with the "I like Texas Boys" shirts
> ...


hahaha, yes, they are ladies, but if you wear the pink one around I wont say anything.


----------



## FishinBob (May 10, 2008)

Buckshot Bobby and the mullet will be there ready to party. I'm bringing 9 super models with me that will be taking pictures with everyone. They will also be wearing the fresh off the press new Texas Boys Outdoors shirts. I hope we had enough of them made. 

We're looking forward to seeing everyone there and be sure to wear your Texas Boys Outdoors apparel and stop by and say hi.


----------



## FishinBob (May 10, 2008)

Awesome shirts. I need 9 reserved for the models I'm bringing to the show on Saturday and Sunday. 3 smalls and 6 mediums. XL in the chest area though.

Thanks.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

FishinBob said:


> Awesome shirts. I need 9 reserved for the models I'm bringing to the show on Saturday and Sunday. 3 smalls and 6 mediums. XL in the chest area though.
> 
> Thanks.


Let me know what time your coming...I'll make sure wife's not there for that one!


----------



## jmillJAG (Mar 21, 2013)

Love the new shirts! I'll be picking one up at the show, had fun exchanging stories with you guys at last years show! Good tips too, I feel like I catch a few extra fish on every trip I go on now! See ya later this week!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going Wednesday and I'm buying my first sarge custom rod


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Poor Guy*

Tough Duty !!!!!!!!!!!!



colbyntx said:


> You boys have fun! I'll be stuck at the JW Marriott in SA for a stinking meeting Tomorrow through Friday. I hate not going this year but it's what it is!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

jmillJAG said:


> Love the new shirts! I'll be picking one up at the show, had fun exchanging stories with you guys at last years show! Good tips too, I feel like I catch a few extra fish on every trip I go on now! See ya later this week!


Well, if you got good fishing advice, it probably wasn't from me! Look forward to seeing everyone, always a good time the entire week. Here are some of our new long sleeve performance shirts made right here in the USA with the designs done by Texas artists Kevin Putman. These shirts feature up to UPF+50 sun protection and the fabric is powered by PURE-techâ„¢ moisture wicking technology that gives you that lightweight, comfortable feel. We'll have a bunch of these at the booth this week.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I plan on making it out there Thursday. Hope to see ya'll then. Matt may have already bought everything but I will still go.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anybody know if Berkley will be there putting line on reels this year?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

What te does it start I gotta work wed nite


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Here you go B K.

Hours: Wednesday - Friday 12:00 noon to 9:00 p.m.
Saturday 10:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m.
Sunday 10:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m.
Admission: Adults - $9.00 Children (6-12) - $2.00


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

Be there Friday again this year, hope to see some of ya'll.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Just saw on Facebook that Adam Jaynes will be doing a seminar at 3:30 on Wednesday.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

The husband and I are trying to figure out what to do this weekend, since the weather does not look good. Think it is worth driving from SA to go?


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

Aggiechick said:


> The husband and I are trying to figure out what to do this weekend, since the weather does not look good. Think it is worth driving from SA to go?


My girl and I have made it from SA for the last 4 years. We just make a weekend out of it by staying in Galveston. We have a good time and you can find some good deals.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

See you boys there!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

How far of a drive is Galveston from the convention center?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Aggiechick said:


> How far of a drive is Galveston from the convention center?


little less than an hour. depends on 45s traffic.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Gonna be my 1st run to the show. Glad to finally be able to make it down there. :cheers:


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I've helped out at my friends booth for the past five years, and now due to my new job I can't make it. It really is a great show with some great folks there.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

As if we all don't have enough fishing gear:rotfl:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> As if we all don't have enough fishing gear:rotfl:


I was just out in my garage looking at all the lures and plastics I haven't used lmao


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Coastline Marine said:


> See you boys there!


You guys looking to get some custom aluminum work done stop by and holler at these guys!

Today at the TX Boys booth we'll have Captain Bryan Brawner hanging out offering some show only specials as well as answering questions and talkin fishin! Captain Adam Jaynes will be by as well hanging out some and is also doing a seminar around 3pm I believe so drop by and say hello to experts on Sabine Lake and Galveston East Bay.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

A few of us will be at the Rockport Rattler booth, stop by and say hello. 

Cant miss us.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I will be there most of the day Sunday and perhaps sometime Saturday with the Texas FlyFishers booth. Look for the 6'6" guy with a beard and say "Howdy". That's me!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Meanwhile over in E TX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a great show today!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I missed some of you today, but I'll try to catch you tomorrow.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Roy, the mulletator is a great way to reach that ETx crowd.

Save me an XL trout...see you Sunday.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

My bounty!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Big Dukes of Hazard fan and Vic, one of builders with Laguna built this for me. I think it turned out awesome! Exactly what I wanted from a performance standpoint, and then the Dukes of Hazard theme looks pretty sick.....for a ******* country boy that grew up with a Daisy Duke poster on his wall...this thing is bad to the bone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> Roy, the mulletator is a great way to reach that ETx crowd.
> 
> Save me an XL trout...see you Sunday.


Haha, thanks, and will do.


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good quality stuff Matt. Good to see you today. 2Coolers in the Houston area don't miss out. Great deals on quality products to be had. 

:texasflag :texasflag


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good seeing you guys again, it was a great afternoon. Loading up and heading out for some redfish sight casting and possibly fatboy chunking for trout later in the afternoon.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Was great seeing everyone yesterday. Today at our booth we are gonna raffle off a new pair of SaltLife Optics. I've used these for 2 months now and love them, top notch fishing glasses with some of the best lenses I've ever had on the water. Anyone that spends over $20 gets a raffle ticket. We'll announce winner tonight at 9 on Facebook page if winner isn't at show at that time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

My main man and super stud Taylor Peel came straight from hospital and getting blood work done to fishing show to drop by the booth and say hello....so we walked over to Laguna and let him pick out a brand new rod! Special thanks to Laguna and our friends at Industrial Scale Company for helping out. Taylor is still in a tough battle so please keep him in your prayers. Amazing kid and family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Great seeing you guys at the show. Had to leave the booth early to fish the next 3 days. Keep in touch.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Big shout out to both Mike with Down South Lures and Captain Shawn with Tidal Surge. These guys hooked Taylor up with all sorts of gear and talked fishin some with him and family while they visited show today. Taylor is a young man we took fishing last week and filmed for TX Boys Outdoors. He had already battled and beat cancer 3 years ago, only for it to show back up in his lungs a few months back. The kid had surgery to remove a tumor and is now dealing with chemo and fighting for his life. He's been a joy to be around, and is a hunting & fishing fool! Lad him and family had a great time at show today and appreciate you guys that helped me out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I think Buckshot is borderline A list celebrity at this point, had numerous people stopping by to take pics w him! Was a pleasure meeting several 2Coolers today, thanks for dropping by.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is stand up of you guys hooking up a kid like that in a bad situation. You won't meet a better network of people than we have in 2Cool and just fishermen in general.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Attended last night. Great show. Didn't get to meet all the 2Cooler's but did meet Chickenboy and Big Nasty. Both great guys and very helpful. No doubt, Chickenboy is quite the character and quite the salesman. Attended Scott Null's seminar and he had had some very interesting perspectives on fishing reds in the marsh. Really enjoyed his presentation. I believe I picked up every rod that was showcased. They all seem to be great. I ended up with a Waterloo HP Wader lite and am very pleased with the feel. I will say another rod that really got my attention was the Castaway Invicta rods. Great feel and look to this rod.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone that stops by the booth today and buys a TX Boys shirt gets entered in raffle to win LEWS spinning reel and some FINS Braid! We'll announce winner tonight on Facebook page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Today only, at the fishing show Texas Boys Outdoors Performance shirts are 2 for $40, or $25 each. We've sold out of a couple sizes but still have most colors/designs available!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Went yesterday and came out to a dent in my truck bed from some really nice person that didn't even leave me a note saying sorry.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

We went yesterday, found $3 dollar metered parking right next to a lot charging $12... It was good time


Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, parking has been terrible for everyone all week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Appreciate everyone that came by the booth and said hello at the fishing show, we had an awesome time! Getting caught up on everything else and then were off to Matagorda Wednesday to film/fish with 2 wounded veterans as well as our buddy Captain Rob Baylor. Hoping this weather gives us a break. The new TX Boys Outdoors website will be up later this week with all of the new apparel and some other great features. Enjoyed meeting so many 2Coolers, some great guys on here! Be sure to check out the Facebook page for the TX Tuesday Giveaways!


----------

